# Datei schreiben in T-SQL



## kahuna (12. Juli 2004)

aloa

wie kann ich aus einer T-SQL Stored Procedure aus in eine Textdatei schreiben? ich kenns aus PLSQL aber wie das in T-SQL geht hab ich keinen plan =D

gruss kahuna


----------

